# Unexpected cats anyone?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

A street cat forced itself into our apt. at night and won't leave! 

In spite of my putting my foot between her and the door of the elevator, she pushed, then the same with the apt. door, then she ate my house cat's food and drank his water, went around the house and found his litter box, used it, and went on to sleep in his bed the whole night! It was all so fast and unexpected, my house cat and I remained looking at each other with a question mark above our heads.

I don't know what to do...I should make a decision...today it's 2 years since that night. She's not so bad, she even lets me use the computer chair sometimes. :lol:

Anyone else here raising "unexpected" kitties?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Ha!! Had me going there for a moment! The only kitty that forced herself on me was met with resistance I'm sad to say! Next time I won't be so quick to say no and I feel some of them may be angels from Heaven.


----------

